# A Young Composer: Assaf Brown



## Benny

Hi everyone,
Let me introduce to you the works of a young and very prolific composer (disclosure: my beloved son). He writes in all the genres of classical music. Here are some of his 24 Preludes for piano, which he posted in Youtube not very long ago. Let me know what you think.


































































Benny


----------



## Ravndal

The first prelude reminded me a lot of Bach's C major prelude from book 1 of WTC.


----------



## violadude

Your son definitely has an ear for music. These are nice pieces, well written.


----------



## Vasks

Your son likes Debussy


----------



## PetrB

I hope the young man gets some serious deep-down formal training. Clearly there is an ability, at least for making up pieces at and for the piano. They are piano ettiquette-friendly, while at the same time I more than suspect he has let his fingers find the notes -- falling into configuration first, musical idea last or secondary -- at least as much as his ears. They are pretty well done while at the same time they sound rather innocuous -- typical of many a young talented musician setting out to write.

The music has traits enough to say the pieces have a fingerprint, while there is -- at least not yet -- no one distinct voice there. The softness of the general sound of the harmonic vocabulary verges on soft jazz or sophisticated lounge music -- with a bit of new-age tossed into that mix, and that is not exactly what I think is expected of a contemporary classical composer, if that is the young man's aim. 

There is a lot of potential there (this set of pieces in a very limited sorts of a rather conventional formats), and at the same time, there is some real ability present and manifest in these pieces.

If he is still high school or early college age, he is certainly able enough to get full advantage of formal classical composition training and see where that takes him, whatever style or genre he decides he wants to write in, that full training would also better set him up for it.


----------



## mmsbls

I have merged the two similar threads (with same OP) and moved them to this forum.


----------



## Benny

Ravndal said:


> The first prelude reminded me a lot of Bach's C major prelude from book 1 of WTC.


Of course! That's the point!!


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> The first prelude reminded me a lot of Bach's C major prelude from book 1 of WTC.


Yep, rather neutral, i.e. neither criminal or praiseworthy, about using the configuration of another composer's piece as a takeoff point of your own -- Bach took others material even more directly, of course making something very much his own of it.


----------



## PetrB

And now, Dad (who hath every good reason for the swelled breast of pride), it is time for that real-world lesson.

You can quietly encourage from the background; do not push, but guide... and if Assaf is to take this anywhere further, he _must_ have his own push, drive and incentive.

Congratulations, and best regards.


----------



## Benny

Thank you, guys, for all of your replies.

No need to push Assaf, PetrB, he's very very creative - and eager to have his works performed.


----------



## PetrB

Benny said:


> Thank you, guys, for all of your replies.
> 
> No need to push Assaf, PetrB, he's very very creative - and eager to have his works performed.


That is very good news, indeed. The best of luck for his future.

Still, you get boasting rights 

Best regards.


----------



## helpmeplslol

I liked 2, 7, 19


----------



## Benny

Hi friends,
Just to let you know: Assaf's Adagio for Strings and Harp was performed a few weeks ago by the Raanana Symphonette Orchestra under Maestro Michael (Misha) Katz. Enjoy!




Benny


----------



## clavichorder

He definitely has a voice in his writing.


----------

